
Chrome disables support for mandatory features of HTTPS - rkeene2
http://rkeene.org/projects/info/wiki/249
======
duskwuff
It seems like a stretch to call a feature "mandatory" which was described by a
RFC as "deprecated" 17 years ago.

RFCs are not a death pact. Standards can change, especially where security is
concerned.

~~~
jaimex2
this. The author sounds like a your usual snarky old burnt out IT dinosaur.

"Ughhhh, something changed again! Why does tech always do this?!"

~~~
rkeene2
I'm not. I do a lot of interesting work, much of which does not rely upon any
standards because it changes so much.

Standards CAN change. This standard DIDN'T change. The Chromium developers
referenced this particular RFC (RFC 2818) in reference to a bug as to why this
mandatory feature (per the RFC) was disabled, when the document they
referenced doesn't agree with their conclusion.

~~~
jaimex2
The snark levels are off the charts though :)

~~~
rkeene2
If you think that's snarky, see my (unanswered) question to the developers
here:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=308330...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=308330#c39)

I'm pretty sure the answer is "Yes".

------
aanm1988
Yeah, but google says no.

